# you know how a great piece of wood really sets off your project?



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2018)

Man I would really like to see a tutorial in the classroom on how you make those baskets, they are so cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2018)

Very classy! what are the approximate size of those baskets?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone.this basket is 13 1/4 x 8 1/2 x 7 high.
The wood with holes , and we do several , are a little like playing russian roulette. You hit a hole just right in the weaver and your done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Apr 13, 2018)

That's amazing. I've got a couple piece of wood I'd like to try that with. Where can I learn how to ?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 13, 2018)

we got patterns around 15 years ago. The guy that had them is now deceased. Don't think they've been available for several years now


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 22, 2018)

My wife & my Mom both collect Longaberger baskets. My wife got started thru my Mom's collecting them.
But, neither of them own a basket like that. Definitely unique and well made.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks Herb,
We have had many Longaberger Collectors stop at our booth at the shows. Nearly all of them have to purchase at least one. Couple years ago a lady spent couple hours looking at all we had on display. She eventually picked several. When she had paid she said "I have to admit I'm a Longaberger dealer and I have to tell you these baskets are amazing".We love to hear this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

